# Substrate calculator (esp ADA Aqua soil)



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=104%2D021&Show=ExtInfo

Here are recommendations for aquasoil - I might suggest ordering a bit extra, especially if you're planning on sloping the substrate.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Just convert liters to cubic inches, and you're set. Measuring ADA is pretty easy stuff, since the bags are measured in volume! Always round up to the next bag 

Example: For 29 gallon tank with footprint of 30" by 12", a substrate that is 2" thick will be 720 cubic inches, or 11.8 liters. So, I'd buy the 9 liter bag, and a 3 liter.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I used 4 bags on a 75 gal tank.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

I have worked out that the average depth I want is between 6-10cm so I need about 7 9 liter bags $300AUD nearly as dear as the tank lol thanks guys

Regards Darren


----------

